# Emersons Coffee & Tea



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hickory's oldest and best coffee shop in town!! Fresh. Smooth. Rich. More variety than you can shake a stirrer at.

Drop in. Open 7 days. Valley Hills Mall, lower level center court.

More...


----------

